# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Τέλος κόμβου jstiva

## jstiva

Δείτε εδώ
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=10241&p=510180#p510180

----------


## papashark

Δεν θα ήθελα να πω "αντίο", προτιμώ το "la revedere"  ::

----------


## jstiva

Οχι παπακαρχαρία μου δεν θα γλυτώσετε τόσο εύκολα από μένα.... Σε λίγο καιρό που θα ψάχνω ΑΡ να γίνω πελάτης με βλέπω να σου κολλάω να μου δώσεις καμμιά ΙΡ γιατί από το σπίτι δεν έχω και μεγάλα περιθώρια οπτικής επαφής. Τα ξανα-λέμε....

----------


## mbjp

Γεια σου ρε Γιανναρε, ελπιζω συντομα να επανελθεις και ολα να ειναι περαστικα..

----------

